# AgentYes loves Female Muscle (no homo)



## Valkyrie (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks like this forum is full of degenerates.  In!


*AgentYes's Dream Physique Thread- Female Muscle*

IFBB pro Juliana Malacarne one of my favorites!  All that muscle but so Sexy and feminine.



























*MOTHER OF GOD!!!*





​​


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 29, 2012)

Uh oh... another KOS homo repressed, jerked chick thread.

I am outta here...


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 29, 2012)

nothing wrong here Id all that


----------



## Valkyrie (Nov 30, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Uh oh... another KOS homo repressed, jerked chick thread.
> 
> I am outta here...



Hey genius, I'm a woman.

There's for sure a line that I wouldn't want to cross personally, and that I don't find attractive- but in this thread I'm going to decide where that line is.









<---- The Door Sir


----------



## cube789 (Nov 30, 2012)

any pics of yourself OP ?


----------



## Valkyrie (Nov 30, 2012)

cube789 said:


> any pics of yourself OP ?



I am a notorious pic whore.  Unfortunately due to the nature of my business here I will have to repress my natural tendencies.  Please just picture me as your perfect 10/10


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2012)

No one will recognize you from yoar titties .... Probably. Post em up hon!


----------



## Valkyrie (Nov 30, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> No one will recognize you from yoar titties .... Probably. Post em up hon!



Lol it has happened before.  Got recognized by a headless pic on a source check forum.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## rage racing (Nov 30, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> I am a notorious pic whore.  Unfortunately due to the nature of my business here I will have to repress my natural tendencies.  Please just picture me as your perfect 10/10



thread fail....


----------



## longworthb (Nov 30, 2012)

A woman sponsor. Very nice


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 30, 2012)

lmao schmeddie?


----------



## oliolz (Nov 30, 2012)

i loves the female muscle too!


----------



## oliolz (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## oliolz (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## oliolz (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Valkyrie (Nov 30, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


>



If you've been around the forums I'm sure you've seen my pic at some point.



rage racing said:


> thread fail....



To you sir I say Samantha Baker in your face coffee fail and good day.








longworthb said:


> A woman sponsor. Very nice



I think do too!



oliolz said:


> i loves the female muscle too!



Welcome my friend!


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 30, 2012)

This is a nice thread to wake up to


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> I am a notorious pic whore.  Unfortunately due to the nature of my business here I will have to repress my natural tendencies.  Please just picture me as your perfect 10/10


I can understand this, I get drug tested randoms sometimes 6 times a month hair samples breathilizers urine DOT has it hard for Aircraft engine mechanics, I'm super paraniod about losing my career


----------



## oliolz (Nov 30, 2012)

one more 






  or 2...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or 3..


----------



## Valkyrie (Nov 30, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> This is a nice thread to wake up to



I do what I can to keep testosterone high and the men happy.



heckler7 said:


> I can understand this, I get drug tested randoms sometimes 6 times a month hair samples breathilizers urine DOT has it hard for Aircraft engine mechanics, I'm super paraniod about losing my career



I have had a scary experience bring recognized in teal life never mind everything you mention.  I am not a master of discretion but I'm trying to improve.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 30, 2012)

AgentYes...thank you


----------



## ctr10 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sounds like Edward to me, and the name "agentyes" has Edward written all over it


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 30, 2012)

U guys really love Eddie


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 30, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Sounds like Edward to me, and the name "agentyes" has Edward written all over it


I was thinking the same thing, first posts are on AG and not in their sponsors forum? But if it is Eddie I say we let him try and keep this act up for as long as he can bare it. So far he hasnt flamed anyone.


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 30, 2012)

I doubt Eddie would get approved as a sponsor


----------



## ctr10 (Nov 30, 2012)

good point, forgot about that


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 30, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> Hey genius, I'm a woman.
> 
> There's for sure a line that I wouldn't want to cross personally, and that I don't find attractive- but in this thread I'm going to decide where that line is.
> 
> ...




Slut.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 30, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> I doubt Eddie would get approved as a sponsor


what the sponsor, and some people can figure out how to edit profiles to say whater they want, jus sayn


----------



## secdrl (Nov 30, 2012)

Worthless thread. All talk. No pictures.


----------



## Valkyrie (Nov 30, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, first posts are on AG and not in their sponsors forum? But if it is Eddie I say we let him try and keep this act up for as long as he can bare it. So far he hasnt flamed anyone.



First posts actually are in female stuff and over on AFS  don't know who Eddie is but I hope she's hot.  

~A


----------



## Valkyrie (Nov 30, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Slut.



*love*



secdrl said:


> Worthless thread. All talk. No pictures.



Oops!

































~A


----------



## CrazyTod (Nov 30, 2012)

I LOVE this thread! keep the pics coming!  :-d


----------



## longworthb (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh ya it's Eddie.....why the fuck would someone think its Eddie when she's a sponsor


----------



## longworthb (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh and don't pay attention to chj. He's the biggest joke on the forum besides azza


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2012)

op, i like your taste in photos.


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 30, 2012)

^^^^Wants to scissor.


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> op, i like your taste in photos.



I'd like to taste you


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 30, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Uh oh... another KOS homo repressed, jerked chick thread.
> 
> I am outta here...



Proof once again of your astute dumbfuckedness.....BTW let me help get rid of some of those reps


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 30, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Oh and don't pay attention to chj. _*He's the biggest joke on the forum besides azza*_




And your cawk.




tommygunz said:


> Proof once again of your astute dumbfuckedness.....BTW let me help get rid of some of those reps


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 30, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I'd like to taste you




^^ That lady wouldn't fuck you if your dick was made of diamond old man.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> ^^ That lady wouldn't fuck you if your dick was made of diamond old man.



Maybe not, but you would allow him to plunge it up your bumhole


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 30, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Maybe not, but you would allow him to plunge it up your bumhole



I wouldn't fuck him with Eddies dick


----------



## SFW (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Nov 30, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I'd like to taste you



Your drunkenness has ascended to new heights. 

Drug and Alcohol Abuse Treatment Center | Betty Ford Center 

^ seek help


----------



## Valkyrie (Nov 30, 2012)

Worry about who?  Lol luckily this isn't my first day on the internet.  

AgentYes is pleased to present:

Minna Pajulahti
IFBB FITNESS PRO
She's from Finland and possibly dome sort of Goddess.











And look at her face!  So cutifull.

























~A


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 30, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Maybe not, but you would allow him to plunge it up your bumhole


----------



## longworthb (Nov 30, 2012)

Your n annoying child bro. Another poor excuse for a so called man.


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 30, 2012)

^^^^








Your right i'll delete my account.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## oliolz (Dec 1, 2012)

Cindy Phillps


----------



## oliolz (Dec 1, 2012)

patricia spezia


----------



## oliolz (Dec 1, 2012)

Eva Vierira


----------



## oliolz (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Dec 1, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> I am a notorious pic whore.  Unfortunately due to the nature of my business here I will have to repress my natural tendencies.  Please just picture me as your perfect 10/10



pm me your pics whore LOL


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 1, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> pm me your pics whore LOL



You've got mail!

~A


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 1, 2012)

Olioz said:
			
		

>



Who is this glorious creature?!?!
~A


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 1, 2012)

^^^^ Looks like a boy... wouldn't stop me from anal probing tho.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 1, 2012)

oliolz said:


> Cindy Phillps


<3333


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 1, 2012)

I prefer my trannys less jerked than me


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 1, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Oh ya it's Eddie.....why the fuck would someone think its Eddie when she's a sponsor


you must venture out of AG, whats it like out there?


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 1, 2012)

No idea who these two girls are.  Very lovely photos:


































~A


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2012)

Heidi Vuorela
































Let there be no doubt... this is why girls use gear.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2012)

Azza..


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 4, 2012)

Imagine the clit on some of these broads...

Makin my tongue sore just thinking about it.


----------



## CrazyTod (Dec 7, 2012)

heck yes, thread bookmarked!  :-d


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 7, 2012)

Sil is so judgemental, where are your pics again?

I love this new poster in the pit Agent yes i can be your guinea pig for gear, pm me?...


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 7, 2012)

i wanna Heidi cycle


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Sil is so judgemental, where are your pics again?
> 
> I love this new poster in the pit Agent yes i can be your guinea pig for gear, pm me?...



Heidi Cycles yes I know of some.  Indeed I do.  Can't promise her cutiful face but I know how to stack some lean uscle for sure.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 8, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Imagine the clit on some of these broads...
> 
> Makin my tongue sore just thinking about it.



Spoken like a soldier *heart*


Larissa <3







































Brazilian Squat Bootie:


----------

